# Solved: Skullcandy Headphones



## npark2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have skullcandy Ink'd SC Blue headphones and only one side of the headphones work. 

I was just walking while listening to some music and it just suddenly stopped working on one side. I have the warranty but I want to know which category it falls into (read below)

"All Skullcandy products have a limited manufacturers lifetime warranty in two categories:

Aggressive Listening Discount: If your headphones broke because of a crazy crash on the mountain or a violent head-banging session, or any other reason thats not a product defect, well still hook you up with 50% off a replacement in our online store.

Defective Product Replacement: The item broke for no good reason. Tell us what happened and we will replace a defective product with the same or an equal replacement."

Can some of you please tell me which it falls into? Based from what happened to my headphones.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Unless you fell and broke them while walking on a mountain or were banging your head at the time, it sounds like you fit category #2 "Defective Product Replacement".


----------



## npark2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay thanks.


----------



## 2000wolf (Aug 18, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Unless you fell and broke them while walking on a mountain or were banging your head at the time, it sounds like you fit category #2 "Defective Product Replacement".


are u sure for that??


----------

